# PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?



## Eyezz_Only (9. Oktober 2010)

*PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

Hallo alle miteinander.

Da ich viel auf Montage arbeite, würde sich (da ich mein Netbook immer mitnehme), ein PDF-Download der aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe recht bezahlt machen (Und ich rede da von der legalen Möglichkeit). Da ich keine Lust habe die ganzen Hefte danach wegzuschmeissen oder mitnehmen zu müssen (Ist ja auch Ballast, wenn man schon so viel mitnehmen muss / viel reisen muss mit der Bahn - da hat man dann Zeit zu Lesen^^).

Es gab doch mal eine Seite, die auch die aktuelle PCGH-Ausgabe als PDF im Angebot hatte / oder noch hat. (Keine Ahnung ob das noch der Fall ist). Ich kann mich erinnern das diese Ausgabe damals auch fast genauso teuer war ( 50 Cent billiger oder so glaub ich war das da). Wäre mir relativ, hauptsache nur Ballast auf der Platte als in der Tasche^^ .

Für Links wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar.
Habe bisher fast nur illegale Angebote per Google gefunden (leider).

Da ich seit der  (naja fast) ersten Stunde Leser der Zeitschrift bin, würde ich es ungern dort downloaden.

An die Redaktion: Weiter so!  und schönes Wochenende...


----------



## nulchking (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

Jaja so ein Heft ist ja extrem schwer und unhandlich 

Ich meine wo ist das Problem das dingen einfach gerollt in eine Seitentasche zu stecken?


----------



## Eyezz_Only (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*



nulchking schrieb:


> Jaja so ein Heft ist ja extrem schwer und unhandlich
> 
> Ich meine wo ist das Problem das dingen einfach gerollt in eine Seitentasche zu stecken?



Ich will mich nicht Dir gegenüber rechtfertigen müssen.

Wenn keiner weiterhelfen will / kann und alle gleich so "nörgelig" reagieren, dann löscht den Thread und gut.


----------



## nulchking (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

Ich bin nicht nörgelig, nur gab es dieses Thema schon sehr oft, und da war dann das Problem mit dem fehlendem Kopierschutz und der dadurch einfachen illegalen verbreitung vorhanden.


BTW:
Du musst dich nicht vor mir rechtfertigen, nur meine ich ist immer mal ne Lücke für ne Zeitschrift frei..


----------



## Eyezz_Only (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*



nulchking schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nörgelig, nur gab es dieses Thema schon sehr oft, und da war dann das Problem mit dem fehlendem Kopierschutz und der dadurch einfachen illegalen verbreitung vorhanden.
> 
> 
> BTW:
> Du musst dich nicht vor mir rechtfertigen, nur meine ich ist immer mal ne Lücke für ne Zeitschrift frei..



OK Dann entschuldige ich mich für meine "Reaktion".

Naja das Ding ist einfach das ich sehr oft was nachschlage, und dann nicht nur das aktuelle Heft mitnehmen möchte, da wirds dann schon etwas schwieriger. Meine Arbeitssachen etc. kann ich nicht einfach als PDF spreichern und frisch ausdrucken (Schön wärs aber ). Hab hier schon wieder die 3 letzten Ausgaben liegen (mit DVD). Ohne gabs die nicht. Auch wieder unnützes Gewicht.

Das Gepäck ist schon jetzt zu viel (Man will ja auch mal was anderes kaufen und mit nach Hause nehmen als PCGH-Hefte^^ - zB neue Klamotten, Technikzeugs - "da braucht man auch Platz auf Vorrat", der einkalkuliert werden muss).
Aber 10/15 Hefte noch mitschleppen, boah das wär zuviel des Guten. Ich würde sogar genausoviel bezahlen. Sogar mit Wasserzeichen, Kopierschutz o.Ä. Wäre mir total egal. Hauptsache ich müsste nich 5 kg mehr mitschleppen...


----------



## nulchking (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

Du weißt schon das man die DvDs rausnehmen kann ? 

Lass dir die Hefte doch per Post schicken ^^


Aber BTT:
Ich glaube Wasserzeichen wären auch ziemlich egal, und die Sache mit dem Kopierschutz ist schwer bis gar nicht zu realisieren in meinen Augen


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

Es bestände doch durchaus die Möglichkeit die Kundennummer als Wasserzeichen auf mehreren Seiten unterzubringen und die Rechte (Druck, Kopiespeicherung, etc) einzuschränken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

Wasserzeichen, die einmal bekannt sind, kann man auch wieder entfernen - das ist kein endgültiger Schutz.
Afaik ist der letzte Versuch einer Online-Ausgabe aber nicht nur am Kopierschutz, sondern auch am Kosten/Nutzenverhältniss gescheitert. Die Firmen, die solche Online-Dienste anbieten, schreiben auch eine Rechnung und der muss eine entsprechend große Zahl an zusätzlichen Käufern gegenüber stehen, sonst lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## BRAINDEAD (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

*BITTE, BITTE, BITTE eine PDF-Version herausbringen!*

Ich lebe seit ueber 2 Jahren in Australien und hier gibt es einfach keine anstaendige PC-Spiele bzw. Hardware-Zeitschrift - zumindest nichts, was an PCGH heranreicht! Und ein Abo nach Australien gibt es nicht!

Seit epaperstar.de pleite gegangen ist, scheint es so, als waere das Angebot verschwunden... 



PS: Als Alternative, kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute Zeitschrift (deutsch- oder englischsprachig), welche man *legal* als PDF beziehen kann?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

na es ist bedarf da.
wußte ich es doch,ich würd ja gern sehn  wie man eine PDF oder e-ink oder wie das e-book format heisst kopiert.
man nehme DRM von MS das arbeitet zwar mit audio und videodateien aber dies sind nur container theoretisch sollte aber Texte darstellbar sein wie PDF.
alternative wäre da noch das magazin in einen getrennten bereich des forums mit passwort sowie automatischen datum stempel mit ip speicherung im metadaten satz zu legen.benutzer sieht diese nicht.Ein ssl string für das optische zeichen das es ein original ist und fertig.
Wenn die daten dan auf einen Browser geladen und gespeichert sind,diese dann nur im browser lesbar sind.nicht kopierbar.selbst die windows funktion druck wird gehen aber es wäre sehr aufwändig alle seiten zu kopieren und zuzuschneiden.
Die ssl verschlüsselung sorgt dafür das jede kopie speicherung erkannt wird vom wem und wo diese gemacht wurde.
Das angebot sollte nur an abomenten oder forenmitglieder gegeben werden.bei nachweis einer print der jeweiligen ausgabe sogar kostenlos.
man kann diese magazine bei neuanmeldungen nur bekommen ,wenn man sich sowiso regestrieren muss.zahlung sollte dann über Überweisung gehen sowie geprüften paypal oder besser kreditkarte.
Die browsermethode wäre realistisch,bei der format methoide was auch besser ist für später bei e-books.wäre dies eine option.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PDF Download-Möglichkeit der aktuellen Ausgabe?*

Wenn man die Seiten drucken kann (und im Worst Case macht man das über gescripted über Screenshots), dann hat man in 0,nix auch eine redigitalisierte Form ohne unsichtbare Wasserzeichen.


----------

